# Egg found



## Grodmys (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi! I found this egg in the forest which had recently fallen out of the nest. Is it a pigeon egg? Is there any chance to know if it's fertile/alive?
















Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Amamzing that it didn't break. 

Have you seen pigeons in the forest? Some pigeon species do build their nest in trees, like woodpigeons, but usually not feral pigeons.

Looks like it might be fertile, but may not be alive anymore.


----------



## Grodmys (Jul 27, 2012)

Skyeking said:


> Amamzing that it didn't break.
> 
> Have you seen pigeons in the forest? Some pigeon species do build their nest in trees, like woodpigeons, but usually not feral pigeons.
> 
> Looks like it might be fertile, but may not be alive anymore.


It was laying on some soft moss, so I guess that toned down the fall. We do have pigeons out here, and I couldn't think of any other bird that this would belong to (I don't know a lot about bird eggs). 
I was just thinking that there might be a small chance that it's alive since it's been very warm outside the last couple of days, and I know for sure that it fell out today. 
When will I see if it's alive or not? I'm too soft to abandon it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

it probably didn't survive, I would throw it out, sounds heartless I know, but its very difficult to try to incubate it and usually they don't survive and suffer. 

Without warmth the embryo isn't growing anymore, and it takes pigeon parents to incubate it just right and to feed them pigeon milk when they are hatched. If you know anyone with pigeon couples you could try and see if it will hatch.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Skyeking 100%.


----------



## Grodmys (Jul 27, 2012)

I returned to the same spot in the forest today, and instead of an egg it was a dead mouse without head and very little fur left that was lying on the ground. I guess that means it's not a pigeon egg?


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Grodmys said:


> I returned to the same spot in the forest today, and instead of an egg it was a dead mouse without head and very little fur left that was lying on the ground. I guess that means it's not a pigeon egg?


What do you mean???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Grodmys said:


> I returned to the same spot in the forest today, and instead of an egg it was a dead mouse without head and very little fur left that was lying on the ground. I guess that means it's not a pigeon egg?


It looks like a pigeon's egg to me. sorry you found a dead mouse without a head.


----------



## Grodmys (Jul 27, 2012)

The mouse obviously was killed by a bird, and pigeons don't hunt mice?? The mouse was lying right under the nest, at the exact same spot as the egg.
After some research this rather appears to be some sort of owl (long-eard owl for example). It would make more sense.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I see what you mean.. regular rock doves (pigeons) are not in the forest much if at all unless it was a wood pigeon.. you're detective work sounds right to me. interesting.. wonder why the egg was tossed out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grodmys said:


> The mouse obviously was killed by a bird, and pigeons don't hunt mice?? The mouse was lying right under the nest, at the exact same spot as the egg.
> After some research this rather appears to be some sort of owl (long-eard owl for example). It would make more sense.


*Makes sense to me, thanks for the update.*


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

awsome i always wanted an owl, i would have totally put that egg in my pigeon nest and have them hatch it.


----------

